# Nice last minute party boat catch.



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished today on the American Spirit, an 8 hour trip. Boat limit of b-liners, I caught my share. Last 15 minutes of the last stop, two cobias followed a snapper up. I had my grouper rod close by, a piece of a bait fish was still on the hook. I dropped it down a few feet, the cobia inhaled it almost instantly. Deck hand green gaffed the cobia, he and I hauled the fish over the rail. Around a 30# keeper! :thumbsup:


Can't seem to rotate the photo, sorry.


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

very nice Mybe I get one 1 day


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go. Nice box.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet.... good job on the cobe!


----------

